# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh canh cá lóc, hương vị Huế

## thietht

Ở Huế, bánh canh cá lóc không chỉ được xem là món ăn dân dã trên các quán xá, hè phố, mà trở thành một đặc sản Huế.

So với các đặc sản khác của xứ Huế như cơm hến, mắm tôm, bánh canh có phần khiêm tốn hơn về mức độ phổ biến, song vẫn là một trong những món ăn chiếm được nhiều cảm tình của người bản địa lẫn khách du lịch. Tùy vào gu ẩm thực của mỗi người, bánh canh có những cách chế biến khác nhau, chẳng hạn bánh canh nấu tôm, chả cua, bò viên, da lợn,... Tuy nhiên, đặc sắc và thu hút nhất vẫn là bánh canh cá lóc.

Món bánh canh cá lóc có thành phần khá đơn giản, bao gồm sợi bánh canh làm từ bột gạo và thịt cá lóc đồng. Thế nhưng, việc chế biến một tô bánh canh đúng chất vẫn đòi hỏi nhiều về sự tỉ mẩn, công phu của người làm.

Khâu làm bánh canh, nguyên liệu chính của món ăn luôn là khâu quan trọng hàng đầu. Bột gạo được chọn để làm bánh phải đảm bảo được độ dai dẻo và vị ngọt tự nhiên khi nấu lên. Hiện một số tiệm bánh canh gia truyền ở Huế vẫn giữ cách làm bánh thủ công thay vì mua bánh chế biến sẵn, giúp hương vị mỗi mẻ bánh làm ra luôn được như ý.



Bánh canh, món ăn quen thuộc đầy dân đã của người miền Trung.

Gạo sau khi đem ngâm từ hai, ba tiếng thì đổ vào cối xay nhuyễn cho đến khi cảm thấy bột mịn, không bị bám dính vào tay là đạt yêu cầu. Bắc nồi bột lên bếp, thêm một ít muối rồi khuấy đều, đến lúc bột hơi sánh lại thì nhanh tay nhấc xuống. Trộn thêm một ít bột năng, đổ hỗn hợp vào một bịch ni lông, cắt một lỗ nhỏ ở đầu rồi bóp cho bột chảy vào một nồi nước đang sôi, đồng thời cho thêm vào nồi một ít dầu. Khi nước bắt đầu sôi, bánh canh nổi lên thì lấy bánh ra ngoài, cho vào một thau nước lạnh rồi tiếp tục vớt ra và để ráo.

Công đoạn chọn mua và chế biến cá lóc cũng yêu cầu nhiều khéo léo. Cá lóc nên lựa loại cá đồng, cỡ lớn, còn sống, thịt săn chắc. Cá khi được hấp cho vừa chín tới thì lọc kỹ từng phần thịt nạc ra khỏi xương, rồi dùng nhíp lấy sạch những phần xương còn dính. Xương và đầu cá đem giã thành từng miếng nhỏ, cho vào một bọc vải sạch rồi đem ninh cùng gia vị, giúp nước lèo trở nên thanh ngọt; trong quá trình ninh nên gạn bọt liên tục để đảm bảo độ trong cho nồi nước.

Để giúp cá lóc được ướp thấm, có thể xắt thịt cá cỡ vừa theo hình chữ nhật, đồng thời đổ củ hành xắt nhuyễn, gia vị và chan đều nước mắm ngon lên từng thớ thịt. Người Huế thường hay ướp thêm vài muỗng mắm ruốc, giúp miếng cá được đậm đà, dậy mùi hơn.

Sau khi chế biến cá lóc như trên, bắt đầu cho vào chảo chiên một ít mỡ lợn. Khi mỡ được chiên khô thành từng miếng tốp thì vớt tốp ra, cho hành vào phi, rồi thả từ từ từng miếng thịt cá vào chảo và xào cho đến khi bề mặt thịt vàng ruộm thì tắt bếp. Cho bánh canh vào bát, chan nước lèo xăm xắp, xếp từng miếng cá vào, thêm ít hành ngò, tiêu bột, ớt lát lên trên, và tô bánh canh cá lóc đã có thể bắt đầu được thưởng thức.



Bánh canh cá lóc mang lại hương vị khó quên cho những ai đã từng đến Huế.

Bánh canh cá lóc thường dùng như một món giữa buổi hoặc ăn khuya, và được bày bán từ khoảng xế chiều. Ăn thử một tô bánh sẽ cảm nhận được vị thơm dẻo của những sợi bánh canh trắng muốt, sự thơm giòn của từng miếng cá lóc cùng với nước lèo ngọt lừ. Tất cả hòa chung với nhau để tạo nên sự hấp dẫn của món ăn quê đầy bổ dưỡng mà vẫn giữ được nét “hương đồng gió nội”.

Trước đây ở Huế, bánh canh cá lóc thường được các hàng rong gánh bán trên khắp các nẻo đường, vỉa hè. Đến nay, món ăn chỉ còn được bày bán chủ yếu ở các quán xá nơi phố thị... Ai một lần tới Huế hẳn đều mong có dịp quay trở lại để được thưởng thức hương vị bánh canh ấm nồng giữa đất cố đô. 


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## uongbiasayqua

Rổ bún trông như rổ run trắng ,  :cuoi1:

----------


## tuetran

Haha, rổ run trắng nhưng nhìn tô bánh canh cá lóc cũng thấy thèm thật!

Cá lóc được dùng để nấu nhiều món ngon quá nhỉ. Khi nào ra Huế mình phải thưởng thức món này mới được

Không biết ở Sài Gòn có bán không nhỉ

À, tui cũng rất thích ăn bún cá lóc, tui là dân Long Xuyên mà. Suốt tuổi thơ ăn bún cá, giờ không kiếm ra chỗ bán trên Sài Gòn, ai biết chỉ dùm với!

----------


## giangnam_8385

@tuetran: Mình có biết 1 quán bán bánh canh cá lóc Huế ở Sài Gòn quán bánh canh cá lóc Hiếu Thảo ở đường Bắc Ái, Thủ Đức( Nằm sâu trong một con đường nhỏ bên hông chợ Thủ Đức) . Ngoài bánh canh cá lóc, quán Hiếu Thảo còn có các món bánh đặc trưng của miền Trung như: bánh bèo, bánh bột lọc, bánh ít, bánh nậm...

À quên, còn 1 quán bánh canh cá lóc nữa nè!

Trong khu vực K300 Cộng Hoà, đi từ đường Hoàng Hoa Thám rẽ vào đường Thép Mới đi khoảng 100M rẽ trái đi thẳng sẽ gặp quán O Nhớ.

Quán này chuyên trị món bánh canh cá lóc và các món Huế khác như cơm hến, bún hến, hến xúc bánh tráng, bánh bèo, bánh bột lọc, bánh nậm..

----------


## canaltraveltour

OA nhìn đã chảy nước miếng rồi.
Không biết bao giờ mới có dịp đi Huế để thưởng thức nhỉ .
Thèm quá>huhu

----------


## cv2012

mình chưa thứ món bánh canh này bao giờ hix

----------


## lunas2

sợi bún to như con run

----------


## dung89

có ngon bằng bún cá quê em hông  :cuoi1:

----------

